# Can goats have potato peelings?



## itscrazyaroundhere

Just wondering if potato peelings are safe for goats? I have been throwing them in the compost since i no longer have a pig to feed them to. I dont have alot at a time just the small amount from the potatoes for dinner. I have seen different safe/not safe lists of foods and have seen the potato peels on both, so didnt dare to feed them the peels.


----------



## happybleats

No, dont feed uncooked potato peels to any animal, not even chickens...we dont even feed them to our pig...Green potatoes contain solanine which is toxic, great for the compose pile though : )


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere

Ok thanks so much! That kinda had me wondering as far as pigs go, i was always told to cook them before feeding to the pig, so i cooked them and mashed them into the grain and other goodies, so wasnt sure goats could eat them, guess they will keep going into the compost


----------



## milkmaid

Just for the record, my doe Helen will eat any vegetable scraps I dump, including potato peelings. She's never had a problem with them and she's eaten them many times. A moderate amount seems to be fine, but I wouldn't advise feeding it because I can't guarantee every goat can tolerate the same amount she can. The compost pile is a good place for them anyway.


----------



## janeen128

Mine have all eaten a little too, but those were accidental..., they were okay...


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere

I will keep tossing them in the compost to play it safe  i would feel horrible if one got sick


----------



## happybleats

its actually the green peels that are toxic but since most potatos have a bit og greenon them, better to be safe than sorry ;-)


----------

